#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Laos Forum >  >  > Laos Questions >  >  Hotel in Vientiane

## lost the plot

Can anyone recommend a a good hotel with pool for about 1000 baht a night in Vientiane,want to take the g/f for a few days in october.

cheers.

----------


## MeMock

ltp - do a search, heaps of threads on teak door about hotels in Laos.

----------


## melvbot

Or even, as youre already in the Laos Hotels and Guesthouses forum, look at the other threads in this section for where people have stayed.

----------


## lost the plot

Thanks for your advice, been lookin at all the threads, seems plenty to choose from. :Smile:

----------

